# What to expect with a hysteroscopy??



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Has anybody had a hysteroscopy and can you tell me what to expect.

What sort of things did they find and were they able to deal with them there and then....?

Also, the million dollar question... How soon after the op were u then able to start your ivf cycle??

Hope somebody is able to offer some advice or their experience....

Thank you


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi bambi,

I had hysteroscopy a few months ago in Feb. I went to Czech Rep, it was easy and straightforward. They didn't find anything and said everything looks great so I don't know what happens if they find something. I guess they would deal with it.

You can start Ivf, next cycle.

Good luck. 

Calm x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience calmbaby. What reason did they have for doing yours? Had u already had a failed cycle? Mine I think is because my womb lining was a little "too thick" and think they think my embies had trouble implanting??
Almost hope they find something so they can deal with it and then that's the issue why I'm not conceiving dealt with and we can move on  

Good luck to you hunny on your future journey xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I had a hysteroscopy on the 16 April to investigate thin lining issues (4mm).  I had already undertaken 2 cycles, but never actually got to transfer due to the uterine lining being so thin.  We therefore have frosties to use now.  I went private at The Wellington Hospital in London, it was a lovely hospital.  They took me down to theatre, gave me all the meds and I was out for the count straight away.  When I came back, my Consultant had already been to see my DP to advise he had a good look around and took photos, he pushed the camera up against the wall and it was spongy and looked really nice, although a bit thin on the bottom, it was thicker at the top (but still thin).  He couldn't find anything wrong with my uterus so advised to start again straight away with treatment.

After I had a little bit of bleeding for a few days, nothing major, just like a light period.  I felt OK, just a bit tired from the general for a few days and couldn't walk at my usual fast speed to school, which my DP liked as he always says I walk too fast!!!  I have now started another cycle last Monday on progynova as they said because there was nothing actually wrong with my uterus it was fine to start IVF straight away.  

Good luck with it.  I hope they find out why your lining is so thick. With me they couldn't really advise why it was so thin, they have just said it is one of those things as there was nothing obvious causing it like adhesions.

xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi lknapp

That's very much for sharing that. Doesn't sound too bad really so thanks for putting my mind at ease.

Shame that there wasn't anything glaringly obvious too them about why your lining is too thin, perhaps you could try baby aspirin on your next cycle, that's supposed to help the blood flow to the womb & also aid with implantation. Gotta be worth a go 

Yeh in some ways I hope they find something and it can be dealt with, I don't think I'm mentally strong enough to go thru repeated cycles, the last bfn hit me harder than I expected.

Good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Hun
I had mine at bourn less than a month ago. I looked at Czech Republic and Greece. I am with bourn so that was the deciding factor. I got knocked out, because consultant won't go near me unless I am sleeping (long story) but I didn't mind. I like the sleep. I was back in less than half an hour and ready to about 45 mins later. My problem was I had to stay for 2 hours as part of their rules. 
My periods have been different so I am convinced it helped. 
My clinic recommended I cycled soon after but some clinics say it lasts 6 months.
Good luck Hun x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you and glad it seemed to work for you!

Yeh I don't mind being knocked out either, I'm kinda used to them now, had 4 already in the last 8 months, had a pretty crappy 12 months  

Oh well, the things we will do to in the hope of getting pg!!


----------



## Littlemissrugby (Apr 16, 2013)

I had mine on Tuesday this week on NHS. I had a great experience and Dr was excellent. The op was quick (45mins) and apart from the cervical/spinal blocks hurting it was fascinating to watch. (I was awake due to other medical issues) They removed 3 large polyps & a fibroid (I was lucky they removed the fibroid in one go as they did say it may take 2 ops being so big) Everything else looked fine, so fingers crossed for the biopsy results and I can see my other Dr for next steps. I am finding recovery easy and mainly just tired and 'full' feeling with some tension but you really shouldnt worry. 

I was looking on today to see how quickly others got PG after having the procedure.
Best of luck and don't worry it's the best experience I've had in a hospital!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's brilliant news! Glad to hear it all went well and let's just hope you can get up and running with your next cycle soon! Glad you're recovering well too. Did u take anymore time off work other than your op day? At the moment I just have that day off and then was planning on going back into work the day after xx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

hey  bambibaby12, i am a bit novice when it comes  to hysterscopy - I have had 3 since starting treatment 3 yrs ago and another booked next month!

The actual operation does not take too long, its just the waiting for your turn and waiting to released that takes forever.  My first op was done privately, I had a polyp removed - I was kept in overnight to recover.
the 2nd one I had before my first cycle and they didnt find anything wrong, my 3rd one was after my 2nd failed IVF - they found that I had uterine hysplasia (where the cells multiply in womb) and the biopsy showed abnormal cells. So now I am have another op next month as I have been on a course of Provera to sort the lining issue out. another biopsy will be done, then hopefully if all is ok, im onto my next IVF soon..

I found after all the ops I was really groggy and tired, not really in any pain, so ive always taken additional day off to recover completely.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Sophie! 

Thanks for replying!! Yes you sound like a complete novice in this field!! 

It's amazing really what they can find out and all the different things that can be going on in there! Who would have thought that having a baby could expose so many issues!! 

Really hope you get the all clear and can start your next cycle soon!

Amazes me what we ladies have to put ourselves through   xx


----------

